# PocketMateW. 9W variable output blaster. Thread I.



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*It's been waay too long between drinks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif*


Over the past year or so, the modders amongst us have been coming out with a myriad of excellent lights. A big majority of them have one thing in common though... they all used a _single_ die Luxeon III. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Yes, the LuxIIIs have very long lives. Yes, the LuxIIIs can run from lower voltages. Yes, these LEDs are (relatively) cheap. Yes, they also result in smaller flashlights. *But* where are those beefy Luxeon V mods? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I want Luxeon V lights!

Introducing... the *PocketMate-W.*

This light uses the very popular OA2C host, cut down to take either a single Pila 168S Li-Ion rechargable or 2 Lithium CR123As. Total length is 195mm or 7.7inches and it fits in your palm _juuust riiiiigght_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. This light uses a boost converter to provide constant current to the Luxeon V LED with W rated flux, binned WX1U to be precise. The light also has a variable output dial perpendicular to the switch just below the head. *Output can be varied anywhere* between 30mA (Arc AAA brightness) and 1000mA (WOW brightness /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). UCL lens completes the package.

**** EDIT. Max current will now be set at 1300mA to enhance that WOW factor... making it a 9 WATT monster!!*


Here are some photos:






The engine room /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





WX1U Luxeon on the Hotlips just before being soldered. 





The Hotlips in perfect contact with the OAC in its permanent home





*OA2D, OA2C, PocketMate-W, Miltech (Pelican M6), Arc LS*





Light in hand: PocketMate-W





Light in hand: OA2C - 2 C Cells





Light in hand: OA2D - 2 D Cells (MR-X)





The PocketMate-W





The PocketMate-W


Switch it on, adjust the brightness level, use the light. Need to work close range, dial in a lower output. Need to see what is up that tree, dial up the brightness. Switch it off and switch it on again, the light output is where you left it last. 

Thoughts. Comments?

**** Run#1 build completed 4 Sept 2004, GMT+1000*


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Now, what do I do with these? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif






Cost wise, 10 units at the commercial machine shop will cost me $25 to cutdown/thread. 20 units $19. Totally all the bits and pieces and adding some $ for labour/PP fees, the light would go for $175 + $10 post (or $169 if we can get 20 confirmed takers).


----------



## Nerd (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Which boost convertor is it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

It is Fatman powered! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif right back at you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

A 3136kb video of the variable output happening in real time can be viewed here.


Beatshots:

PM-W 18 feet from white wall






PM-W 1m from the wall without the head. Photo taken with exposure fixed. 
Surprisingly 30mA to a WX1U is very useable, eg as a camping tent light. Should last a loong time in the PM-W.


----------



## bajaiman (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Very nice Howard! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ... Just when I thought I have enough of Maglites ... Will you be taking orders soon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Very nice and very usable light too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Where/how did you fix the fatman driver and the trimpot?
Any pics about this?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

bai... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif if there is enough interest, I'll could organise a run. It is just a time issue. 

icarus.... the Fatman driver fits in the space betweent he switch and the Hotlips. It is really quite simple. Wiring details are at Georges80 website.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Any idea on the price? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'm interested...depending on the cost tho.... any idea how much this will cost?. Can you use Mag D size body instead of C?

If the price is right put me down on the list! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## nexro (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Very nice light indeed. I am beginning to like all these lights that have different brightness settings /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Christoph (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'd Love one of those with a WX1U star /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Chris


----------



## mut (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'm interested again depending on price.

mut


----------



## jdriller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwright! 
I'm in.
About time, Hottie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## indenial (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Interested, depending on price, too!


----------



## georges80 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable output.*

Howard, nice job. Good to see Fatman pushing out the watts!

Yep, dimming/variable lights. I'm a really BIG believer in having that feature in LED lights (whether torches or lanterns). Not having that feature throws away what I consider a big benefit LEDs have over incandescents - the capability to choose the light level for the task at hand without a major change in colour temperature.

When your eyes are night adjusted, 30mA from a LuxV is still a lot of light, just as it is out of a 1W/3W luxeon. As you say, runtime at that level will be excellent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

george.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable output.*

This is nice!! That Fatman driver is very cool.
I want one!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'm interested depending on the price. This would go well with my MR-X. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Any idea what the runtime on high is with 2 123a or the 168s cell is?


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable output.*

VEY nice work there Howard, and an excellent writeup !!

You did a great job of depicting what the variable output is like,
The size looks great! Seems a good bit shorter than the stock mag.

If we can find a pot, that is alittle smaller, and doesnt stick out quiet as much, that would be niiiice.

Also, the Fatman can be dailed to deliver a good bit more than 1000mA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
If anyone gets real brave.

Im in for one, depending on cost, or at least a kit.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

-John


----------



## Icarus (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable output.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
This light uses the very popular OA2C host, cut down to take either a single Pila 168S Li-Ion rechargable or 2 Lithium CR123As. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Two rechargable Lithium CR123A's = 2x 4.1V = 8.2V /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
The Fatman driver is a boost converter, using fresh batteries your light will start in DD? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 
Hmm... I see you mean non-rechargable CR123's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'm interested in the Miltech-PM6 version.

Brightnorm


----------



## rick258 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Interested depending on cost also. Rick


----------



## rookie (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Nice Job!!!!

Interested in one also depending on cost.

Thanx,


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Baijaiman... Sure, any host can be used but why would you use a larger host?

Christoph... If there are left overs from the PM-W run...

Drills /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Georges... thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Pi... A little brother for your red MR-X /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I haven't done a runtime test but I reckon you would get ~30mins on max. The 168S should be much better than the CR123s. Will update you later.

Ticey... Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I guess you could cut off part of the dial on the pot to reduce the length. It is actually not bad at 9mm currently. Yeah, the Fatman can do much more, but runtime would be much reduced. Also we only have 1300/1400mAh batteries so we can't be too greedy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

icarus... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

brightnorm... The Miltech already has a McModule on it. Shown next to the others for size only /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Cost wise, 10 units at the commercial machine shop will cost me $25 to cutdown/thread. 20 units $19. Totally all the bits and pieces and adding some $ for labour/PP fees, the light would go for $175 + $10 post (or $169 if we can get 20 confirmed takers). 

Post your commitment, EM or PM to secure your light. 

It is available in black, black or black /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif unless you can send me your own OA2C.


**EDIT. You will need to supply your own Pilas.


----------



## bajaiman (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Okay...I'm in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ... I'll send you my gold coloured Mag3D along with the hotlip I've got spare..


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Ill be in for one, but I am hunting for a Dark Green mag for it now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

hotbeam,
man!! you gunna send me broke.... I'll tentativley commit... PM on the way with particular Q's....

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## flashworm (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I will take one, does it runs only with pilas 168s, how about two pila 150s.


----------



## shannow (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Im in for 1 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I'm in for one. Might sell a light or two so I can afford it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I just love the LuxV in a [email protected] reflector so much more than a LuxIII because it is more useable.


----------



## jdriller (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I already said I was in./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Let me find the right color.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Thanks for posting your interest on this thread and via PMs. I've had a hard time find coloured OA2Cs. If you come across a source, feel free to post here or PM me. Let's see what sort of numbers we get before I go further.


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Howie, you've been playing in the basement again, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Nice job, dude! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Sadly, I'm pretty much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif at the moment... but that doesn't stop me from drooling! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Darmit. too friggin expensive howie! oh well. besides, the Lionheart has a place in my Heart (and my birthday!)

howsabout an X-Mas Melbournite get together? maybe on New Year's Eve..... i wonder if Abe's spotlight can warp time? maybe keep it 2k4 for a little longer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

we'll think bout it closer to Novemberish.

neg


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Howie is on the road again ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
bernie


----------



## lightemup (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I saw this thing the other night at the Brisy cpf meet up. VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY nice! I'll provisionally put my hand up for one, although depending on timing with other acquisitions /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Nice one Howie! Keep us up to date on your quest for the ultimate dimmer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Hey guys. Looks like this will be a small run (and that is perfectly fine with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ) 

Lightemup... Yeah, it was a nice little meet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and we saw the benefit of the dimming capabilities. Obviously, if there were a better interface, it would make the package more appealing. 

Having thought more since the meet, I am thinking that I should set the max current on the PM-W from 1000mA to 1300mA. That is pretty close to the limit of the driver, given the input supply and output current. 

At 1300mA, the WX1U would definately output a nice blinding light for that WOWing experience. As you saw that night, at 30mA, it was already throwing quite a distance and the light would last a very long time. Setting the dial at roughly 75% of the dial would give you ~1000mA and ~60% of the dial for 750mA for general spotting purposes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Why not? It can be dimmed down anyway, so the brighter the better for the high mode! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jdriller (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Owwww! my eyes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I would be in for one. Why not use the 168A version of the Pila instead of the S? Doesn't the "a" have more current? is it because the "a" is a little fatter?

Oh by the way, I am for sure in for the super WOW factor of 1300mah

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Curtis... The 168A is a great choice with ~25% more power but it is a couple of mm wider in diameter. If that is what you want, I would just use a thinner sleeve. But then 123s would rattle. It is all up to you. Let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*






Cool mod Howie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## shannow (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

1300mA sounds awesome


----------



## cue003 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Thanks for the feedback. I got another question.

You said black only unless we can find a OA2C host..... what is an OA2C host? I am not sure what that means....

Is that just a 2C Mag?

I think I would want to go with the 168A thinner sleeve. Can I also purchase a 123 sleeve? Or maybe just put some 3 O-rings around the 123s (top/middle/bottom) to not make then rattle. 

any idea how much lux this things put out when fully turned up?


Curtis


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Sorry Cue, thought you would have picked it up by now looking at the photos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. OA = Ontario Aluminium. Take a look the inscriptions around the bezel of your 2C. I coined up the acronym about a year back. OA2C = 2C battery version, OA2D = 2 x D battery version, etc... I can only find black bodies, colours are difficult to come by. The sleeve is essentially hosing material. Your o-ring idea would work. Lux-wise, I have yet to do a 1300mA version. You would look at the 8k to 9k range I suspect.

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Bart. Woof!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

I had not noticed this thread. I need to keep tabs on this one.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

When you get this going I want one please. As they come if fine. UCL Preferd.
Yaesumofo


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashworm said:*
I will take one, does it runs only with pilas 168s, how about two pila 150s. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think I didn't answer this... It will only work with 1 x 168S as that is compatible in size with 2 x CR123s (which you can also use). If you want to use Pila 168*A* let me know. Cue above wants one of those already so it woun't be much of a hassle to do another one. Let me know.


----------



## flashworm (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... the PocketMate-W. Variable outp*

Yup, put me in for the 168A sleeve, thanks.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

WOW! Oh man...I missed this one, Howard. This looks like just what I must have been waiting for. I'll try to get signed up for your next run if you do one.

This is very impressive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Britt


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Is the commitment list full?
Yaesumofo


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

OK, this is the confirmed list so far... in no particular order. If there is interest, please let me know so I can keep the list updated. I'll be leaving this offer open for another week or so or until I get ~20 hosts (so I can get a better machiniing price for all).


Rick258
Shannow (1+1)
Bajaiman (own host)
jtice (own host)
flashworm (168A sleeve)
pi_is_blue
jdriller
lightemup
cue003 (168A sleeve)
yaesumofo
BC0311

All hosts are black unless you can supply your own. The machinist will be doing all the machining in one go so please send your hosts in ASAP. PM/EM me for my address.

** Britt, I've added you here


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Hey! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks, Howard! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## neo_xeno (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

dangit, another cool, must have light. put me down for one with a 168A sleeve.


----------



## jtice (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

I still definately want one, but, I may have to just settle for a black host. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Still cant find a dark green C mag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

anyone? anyone?


----------



## jdriller (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Howard,

PM sent. Put me down for the 168A sleeve.


----------



## XFlash (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Hotbeam,
You can put me down for one also.
Thanks Alot


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Updated list...

Rick258 
Shannow (1+1) 
Bajaiman (own host) 
jtice (own host) 
flashworm (168A sleeve) 
pi_is_blue 
jdriller (168A sleeve)
lightemup 
cue003 (168A sleeve) 
yaesumofo 
BC0311 
Xflash 

*** XFlash, CR123 sized sleeve or Pila 168A?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

How much more would it be to get both a 123a sleeve and a 168a sleeve?


----------



## XFlash (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Sorry about that, I'd like the CR123 sized sleeve. 
Thanks
Xflash
Oklahoma


----------



## G Pilot (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

email sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Rick258
Shannow (1+1)
Bajaiman (own host)
jtice
flashworm (168A sleeve)
pi_is_blue (brethren)
jdriller (own host, brethren)
lightemup
cue003 (168A sleeve)
yaesumofo
BC0311
Xflash
G Pilot (own host)

*** Pi, NC for a brethren /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

BTW, on high, how does this compare to the MR-X for total output?


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hey Pi

The MR-X is in a class of its own. Take a look at the lumens table below. Those figures are LuxV's driven at spec, ie 700mA. The MR-X has the poor Luxeons running at 1500mA!!! 

The PocketMate-W uses W binned Luxeons. Whilst they are also very bright, a combination of lower current drive and the flux output capability means it will not beat the king of lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. It will however still give you a great amount of light, coupled with its variable output, possibly a more useful light up close and at a distance. The MR-X is simply a photon thrower /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Lumens
W 147.7 to 192.0
X 192.0 to 249.6 

Let's pray for some more X'es.


----------



## lightemup (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howie You had me at hello /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif when you pulled the pocketmate out at our mini cpf meet the other night...

And she's going to be be brighter than the prototype I saw? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Cam


----------



## cue003 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam,

Unfortunately, I will need to remove myself from this purchase. I have to comit these funds elsewhere at this time.

Sorry for the inconvience.

Thanks in advance.

Curtis


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

lightem... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cue... No problems

Updated...

Rick258 
Shannow (1+1) 
Bajaiman (own host) 
jtice 
flashworm (168A sleeve) 
pi_is_blue (brethren) 
jdriller (own host, brethren) 
lightemup 
yaesumofo 
BC0311 
Xflash 
G Pilot (own host, no L) 

MS (168A)


----------



## Icarus (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I think the Fatman board does get (too?) hot when running at 1.3A continuously without potting.


----------



## georges80 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
I think the Fatman board does get (too?) hot when running at 1.3A continuously without potting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Output current is not enough to figure out how 'hot' it will run. It's the input voltage vs output voltage AND output current that needs to be known.

Why? Because it's really the input current that is a big part of the issue. The input current is what goes through the inductor and through the series schottky in a boost regulator. The switcher's switch element is also in the picture here. Other components on Fatman are rated to at least 100C so what you 'think' is hot isn't necessarily 'that' hot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

At 1.3A into a LuxV (say 7V) with a li-ion at 3.7V Fatman will be around 85% efficient. This means 1.3 x 7 = 9.1W output. At 85% we have 9.1/0.85 = 10.7 input. Losses = Heat = 10.7 - 9.1= 1.6Watts. That will be spread over the inductor, the schottky and the switcher.

For a boost switcher, the efficiency drops, hence the power 'wasted' will go up as the input/output voltage differential increases.

For 1.3A output Howard has already asked me about Fatman issues and I would provide a 'beefed' up version if he decides to go with >1A for *this* project.

The switcher chip on Fatman has built in thermal protection and the switcher will turn off if the temperature rises too far.

And finally, this light will have a dimmer pot - most of the time it would be running at lower output to conserve battery life - the 1.3A would be for short bursts (a few minutes)... I would not recommend potting.

george.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Thanks for chiming in George. EM inbound shortly.


OK guys, the hosts are due to arrive in AU late next week, ~13th Aug. I will be dropping them off to the machinist that weekend. If you are sending me hosts, please send them now. The machinist will only run the conversion in one batch. He tells me to give him one week to get it done.

Please send PP payment to the address in my profile before the end of next week 13th Aug, that will secure your Pocketmate. I envisage a couple of weeks to get the PocketMate done and tested and should be able to ship it late August, early Sept.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

At the moment, I don't have the money, so I will need to remove myself from the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
There are just too many nice lights out there and I can't get them all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## flashworm (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

hi hotbeam, have to opt out too this time due to lack of $$$. thanks once again for doing this.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Pi & Flashworm.... Sorry to loose you. That means I will have more free time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## scrappy (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam.... I would like to be in for one of the pocketmate's. Black is fine...not much of a choice...

Thanks, 
Rich


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

How much are supposed to send?
Just wondering.
Yaesumofo


[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Thanks for chiming in George. EM inbound shortly.


OK guys, the hosts are due to arrive in AU late next week, ~13th Aug. I will be dropping them off to the machinist that weekend. If you are sending me hosts, please send them now. The machinist will only run the conversion in one batch. He tells me to give him one week to get it done.

Please send PP payment to the address in my profile before the end of next week 13th Aug, that will secure your Pocketmate. I envisage a couple of weeks to get the PocketMate done and tested and should be able to ship it late August, early Sept. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

scrappy... welcome aboard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

yaesu... costs are $175+$10 postage. Paypal to the address in my profile


----------



## scrappy (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam -- Howard,

Did you get my paypal payment???
Rich


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Thanks Rich, PP received and instructions noted. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## XFlash (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam,
Am sorry but have to drop off the list.
Hope doesn't cause any problems.
Thanks
Xflash


----------



## NITEFISH (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam, 
I would be interested in getting one, orig. config. fine. Hope I'm not to late,
Thanks, 
Daryl


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Xflash... Nitefish is getting yours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Pila 168S/CR123 sleeve I presume?


----------



## NITEFISH (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

sounds good to me


----------



## Likebright (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
I would like one of these.
I like the idea of using the Pila 168s.
And the size looks just right.
e-mail sent.
Mike


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Beefed up drivers are also due to me ~16/17 August.



Likebright... EM receied and replied.
G Pilot, Bajaiman... are you still sending me your hosts?



Updated Pocketmate-W recipients...

Rick258
Shannow (1+1)
jtice
jdriller (own host, brethren)
yaesumofo
BC0311
Nitefish
G Pilot (own host, no L)
Likebright

MS (168A) 

lightemup
Bajaiman (own host)
mlc


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard...I'll be sending the host and payment on tuesday... sorry for the delay...gotta wait until my payday on tuesday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
PP sent.
A max output of 1300 mA sounds good specially in a variable light.
Nice to know you have it when you need it. 
Looking forward to this one!
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NITEFISH (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam, 
PP sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

*Bajaiman*... PM's and EM's replied

*LikeBright*... I think so too. A bright W binned Luxeon + overdrive to 1300mA + OA reflector means /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

*Nitefish*... PP received. Many tanks.


----------



## scrappy (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hey there, noticed my name not on updated list .... is my money not green enough... Just kidding, I am really looking forward to this one. It looks so darn bright...

Thanks
Rich


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Rest assured Scrappy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have your details offline.

G Pilot, I hope your host is in the mail...


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Paypal sent


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

PayPal sent.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

what happen to my post? o well. we can duke out between LH an poketmate @ the Xmas Meeting is if have one....

neg


----------



## lightemup (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Payment sent, as discussed... Thanks Mate!

Cam


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

OK guys, thanks for the PP confirmations. The hosts have now been hand delivered to the machinist. He estimates I'll have it next weekend. The ObeseMan (Fatman on steriods) should arrive mid next week ,~18th Aug. All other parts due late next week or early the following week. Keep an eye on this thread for updates... or if you have any questions....


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Paypal sent, Howard. This baby's gonna be fun! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Likebright (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif
Mike


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,

Just sent you an email.

Brightnorm


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hi guys...

Yes, this will be a nice light. I have been using the prototype (alternating between the Explorer) and I find that most of the time the light is dialled right down but when I need to see something much further away, it is cranked right up! It is really very useful. 

BTW, the ObeseMan just arrived via the post! Woo hoo.

Brightnorm... email being replied....


----------



## shannow (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

If it isn't too late, I'd like to get in on this.

Okay, from what I've read so far, I need(ed) to find a 2C Mag host if I wanted my own color, but it looks like the bodies are already at the machinist. So, did I miss out or with some people dropping out, are there bodies (not their bodies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif) now available?

Let me know; Paypal ready.

(Don't know why I didn't see this thread....)


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hi J_Oei. 

You missed this run unfortunately. I'll put your details down for a possible future run if you want.


----------



## Radagast (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Please put my details down too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I've been wanting a superbright led. How would this compare to an inretech Trilight?


----------



## georges80 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radagast said:*
Please put my details down too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I've been wanting a superbright led. How would this compare to an inretech Trilight? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know about the output of either product. The key for me is having variable output capability - that allows you the best of all worlds. You can have superbright when you need it and for the remaining 95% of the time you can dial it down to not blind others & yourself AND conserve battery life. With the output dialed down to say <500mA (which is still superbright on a 5W) you'll be well up in the 90%+ efficiency on the switcher.

Dialing it down to 100mA or so will allow you plenty of light without destroying your nightvision completely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Not having dimming capability, in my opinion, wastes what I believe is one of the key features of LED lighting vs incandescents. Even with just current controlled dimming (vs PWM) you still get excellent colour retention on a white LED and of course much improved battery life and LED life.

george.


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Well put, George. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Britt


----------



## marcspar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam,

I'd be in on a future run as well....

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Build progress...


Heading to a PocketMate-W brethren soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






Run #2: J_Oei, marcspar


----------



## Likebright (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Mike


----------



## NITEFISH (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jdriller (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

More parts ready...


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## lightemup (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## shannow (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Curse you lightemup, you'll get yours before me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## lightemup (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif good one shannow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif I didn't think of that before... Woohoo!


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I see mine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*shannow said:*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Curse you lightemup, you'll get yours before me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why...we're all the same ... no /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif?? ... express delivery should take 1 day to reach most states including N.T.

My Mag1D dont need body modification. Hopefully it'll arrive first hehehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... Let see who get their pocketmate first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif
Mike


----------



## shannow (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[/ QUOTE ]Why...we're all the same ... no /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif?? ... express delivery should take 1 day to reach most states including N.T.

My Mag1D dont need body modification. Hopefully it'll arrive first hehehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... Let see who get their pocketmate first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats very true, maybe I can convince Hotbeam to send the very 1st pocketmate he make's to me before he starts any other! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

LOL guys! 

Just received the cut down OA2C bodies. Looking swank indeed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Looks like a busy weekend for me coming up....


----------



## jdriller (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

More updates.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Looking very sweet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

*W..W...WOW!*


----------



## this_is_nascar (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam, do you have any of these still available?


----------



## NITEFISH (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I think I see mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lightemup (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

TIN... Run #2 is more likely a 'yes' than 'no'. I'll keep your details in my list


More updates. Getting closer now....


----------



## shannow (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 
Now I can sleep in peace /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
Is that a little knob down in the lower right-hand side of the picture?
Will it fit on the dimmer?
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Mike, I presume you are refering to the black thing? If so, that is the OA2C switch. FYI, I had to cut the switch down by ~8mm to make available more room for the pot to protrude out the side and still allow for the tightest focus.


----------



## Hallis (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

looking good Howard.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Last photo update before each completed PocketMateW flies out to their respective homes...






Above: Undressed PocketMateW hosts flanked by the Explorer


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Woohooo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif...Howard would you be shipping mine by Thursday so that I can get it on Friday? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Looking great Howard !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

This should be an awesome/useful light!


----------



## Bushman (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Dang, where have I been? I guess it is wayyyyy too late to get in on this one?


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Bajaiman... Should be able to send on Thursday

Thanks Ticey

Bushman... Just a weee bit for this run but I'll put your name down for a possible run#2


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Now I'm hankerin' for an Explorer. Ack! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif


----------



## lightemup (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif Hey can you ship mine Wednesday so I can get it THURSDAY!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif the race is on baj /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Back to planet Earth: We might get them this week? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Likebright (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
OK on the OA2C switch -- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif-- never seen one before.
Sounds as though they will be headed this a way soon.
Can't wait!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Mike


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

OK guys. All the PMW needs now is the installation of the reflector, UCL and switch cover and they'll be ready to ship. 












Woo hoo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif Pheeeew


----------



## jtice (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif They look GREAT Howard !!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Oh yeah!...way to go Howard!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif ... I can see my red Mag1D at the far end...woohooo...can't wait until Tuesday to get my hands on it.


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Yes!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 9W variable outpu*

Oh, I thought I should change the title of this thread to reflect the true power output of PocketMateW...


*Introducing the 9W PocketMateW! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif *


----------



## McShawn (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I skimmed through most of the post, but I could not find if these were all taken, I assume so. Hey Hotbeam, if these are all gone, put me on the next list.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## shannow (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Excellent, you da man Howard! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

McShawn... you're on the #2 list now.

Eye candy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif












*<font color="red">If only I had 13 Pila 168Ses! Jon!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif</font>*



These will be packed up tonight for shipment monday.

Thanks for everyone's patience duringthe build phase.


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif These are more than worth the wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## Likebright (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Mike 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
P.S How do you ship them to us guys in the states?
Do we get a tracking #?


----------



## lightemup (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif

All I can say is that patrols will be doubled on Tuesday waiting for the piesta resistance to arrive!


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

BC... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Hope you'll like it.

LikeBright... I'll be air mailing them. If you want tracking, I'll have to ship them via EMS. You'll get them in ~3 days but it will cost $22 more. Let me know ASAP via email. I'll be going to the Post Office in ~28 hours (Monday afternoon)

Lightemup... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Make sure you put your guard dog on leash /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jdriller (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## MikeF (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard, I totally missed this thread also. Will you let me know when you start build #2 please. Thanks!!


----------



## Likebright (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
Air Mail is fine for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Just to let all PocketMateW brethrens know that all packages have been shipped. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


JDriller... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

LikeBright... Cool

MikeF... You're now on the #2 list!


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif

I better get an order off to Jon for a Pila 168S and charger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

Britt


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Thanks Hotbeam, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Patiently waiting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Wooohoo…I’ve got my PocketMate /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif … the dimmer module is nice and really smooth too. This PocketMate is definitely another keeper. Thanks a lot for making these possible Howard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

BC... LOL. You could always use those CR123's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Baj... wow, that was fast! Don't tell me you brought your battery to work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh2.gif Oh, yeah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks for reminding me, Howie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I did order a charger and 168S from Jon. I'm gonna have alot of fun with this light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Baj... wow, that was fast! Don't tell me you brought your battery to work! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I’ve got a few batteries with me at work and I knew I’ll use them quite often as I use my work address as my main shipping address. Nice job on the Pocketmate Howard … Thanks again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Mine received 9am Brisy time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

My first real modded light! And it is fantastic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Straight to the Pool Room! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Thanks Howie!


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Be sure to test out out at night and.... take PHOTOS!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Pilas on charge!!!!
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Likebright (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Has anybody stateside received one of these yet?
Just curious. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif Don't know how long it takes from over there. 
Mike


----------



## jtice (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

This is one fantastic light !!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I hope to get a chance to take some pictures soon.

Great work Howard. This is going to be one of my most used lights.

-John


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Mike, everyone 'stateside' should be receiving them this Tuesday or Wednesday (assuming normal delivery timeframes...


----------



## 2dim (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Any chance of another run?


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

2dim, I'll put your name down on the #2 list.


Meet your PM-W brethren... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## cue003 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I too would be interested in the second run. I missed out on the first run. I want a 168A version please.

I would like to see some beamshot comparo against some other lights at distant objects etc. Some ceiling bounce shots would also be nice.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## 2dim (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Right then! Could I send you a longer C-cell mag of mine to be cut down and used for the mod? How about D cells? Any other battery options besides lithiums? One mor thing, if at all possible...


----------



## Likebright (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Mike


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

*Cue*... Just put you on the #2 run list. There are some beam shots in the first few posts on this thread. I'm sure we'll be seeing more beamshots as people in the US get their lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*2dim*... Yes, you can send your own OA2C or put up with black (or any colour I can get). You can use D cell hosts but the idea for the PocketMate was to produce a light that is reasonably pocketable and still pack a punch. The D cell deviates from that. 

*Likebright*... If you look hard, you could probably see the airplane arriving with your goodies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

The wait is killing me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 2dim (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I was thinking of the 3AA>D adaptors and then became confused by the Lambda ProMagnum w/ TXOJ that uses them and has multiple battery options, including NiMH. I'm assuming your light is much brighter? Is the throw equally comparable? The price is considerably more -- how would using my old C-Mag affect that? Please note, it would have to be cut down to size, something I may get done before shipping. BTW, lots of colors available here in Toronto, if that could be helpful. Also, my light is dark green, which someone requested and I'm not particularly attached to. Maybe something could be arranged to our mutual benefit? I'd like to see long distance beamshots, with comparisions if anyone has them. Does the hotspot have a 'donut-hole' and are there corona rings? Thanks.


----------



## Likebright (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

9/13/2004 1720 hrs. 
IT HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2200 hrs. It is night now and I have just come in from the pitch black woods.
What a light! Super white from dim to "moth roasting" full blast!
(((((It is good to be one of the chosen few))))))
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif Howard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

*Nitefish*.... Not long now! Likebright has just received his!! 

*2dim*.... 3AAtoD in a 1D body will work. As far as brightness is concerned, the PocketMateW will out-blitz the ProMagnum/TWOJ in sheer light output. I don't know the specs of the ProMagnum so I can't comment on the throw. You'd be hard pressed finding anything regulated, and of a similar size, that puts out more light and throws further than the PocketMateW (expect for the MR-X, of course). 

If you supply your OA2C (or cut/thread), that would reduce costs to you. Lots of colours in Toronto? Cool. Email me (addy in profile). 

Being a LuxeonV OA light, it will have a little do-nut hole when using the stock reflector. It can be smoothed using a stippled reflector but you would definately lose throw.

*Likebright*.... WOO HOO!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
The more I use this thing the more I like it. This thing out throws Mr. Bulk's SN-2 (£¶¡† don't tell him!) + it be regulated.
If you EVER make some more MR-Xes I will take one!
Fine job sir.
Mike


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Just got mine late yesterday! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Dropped in a pila 168s and played with it before going to work. (was a few min. late for work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif) My first 5 watt, so I cant really compare it to anything. The tint is very yellow-green compared to my TSP, and other 3w mag mods. But I only notice it when they are side by side. I am sure the PMW will be a very useful light, being its so compact. Going fishing tomarow night, (New moon you know) And will give it a good test.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

*Likebright*... Out throws SN2? Wow. I would have thought the SN2 would be brighter but drop brightness quickly. The SN2 is a direct drive light and it gets about 1.8A to the LED with fresh 123s. The PMW provides a max of 1.3A to the LED. Maybe it is the WX1U LED that is providing a lot more light at 1.3A. Whatever the case, lucky you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

*Nitefish*... Late for work? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif The X1 tint varies between the old bin 3 and bin 4 area so there will be variances in tint. Regardless, the amount of light would have been quite substantial (*W*X1U). Have fun fishing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Mine arrived yesterday but I just got to it today. I am delighted with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Howie included the liner for the Pila 168S (fits 2xCR123As as well) and the liner for the Pila 168A. 

My Pilas and charger haven't arrived yet so I slipped in two new 123s and lit her up. Very bright hotspot and spill, at 4 feet the hotspot is about 1 foot in diameter with a barely discernible Luxeon V donut hole. The spill at 4 feet is about 7 feet in diameter. 

The thumb switch and dimmer switch work perfectly. I can easily manipulate this light with one hand. The OA2C host feels very comfortable in my hand and the PMW is cut down to an overall length of about 7 11/16 inches which will fit handily in alot of places, if not a front pocket on my Levis. But, in a pinch, if I need both hands, it will indeed fit bow or stern ends first. 

Workmanship is outstanding in my opinion. 

Being able to dial up exactly what level output you want and then click it off and the next time click it on and it's right where you left it...well...it's just the cat's meow to me.

Being able to run this light on a Pila 168S or 168A allows me to use this light whether CR123As grow on trees or not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

But, being able to run it on 2x123s is an option I very much appreciate. Being places where the grid power is down or non-existent, I can still use this versatile light.

I put a couple of new 123s in a 2x123 McLux PR-T 917ma/T binned Lux III, which is my benchmark for beamspot comparisons, and compared and then photographed some comparisons.

My old Sony FD88 1.3 megapixels camera has a heck of a time in my hands taking beamshots.

The amount of light let in can be adjusted in .5 increments from + 1.5 down to - 1.5. Anything above 0, and the light from the beamspots just overwhelmed the camera.

In the photos, the tint of the beamspots looks different than it does to my nekkid eyeballs. So I cranked the saturation down to -100 (lowest it would go). Then I cranked the light setting down to -.5, -1.0, and -1.5.

I wanted to compare the "brightness" of the two lights in relation to one another. Only when I did this could the camera clearly capture the difference in output of the PMW on high and the PR-T DB917ma with a high ranked T Luxeon III.

These are just for comparison purposes of output, not for gauging tint. The PocketMateW is always on the left and the PR-T DB917/T Lux III on the right. Both are on "high".

light at 0 saturation at normal 

light at 0 saturation at -100 

light at - .5 saturation at -100 

light at - 1.0 saturation at -100 

light at - 1.5 saturation at -100 

You can really see the difference in output in the bottom photo. It's the beginning of evening nautical twilight and soon I'll see how it does out in the night.

Thanks, Howard, I am very pleased and congratulate myself for jumping in for one of these. 

Britt


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

3 down and another 6 to go!


Hey Britt, glad to hear your PMW arrived safe and sound. As you have found out, the PMW can quite easily be driven with one hand. If you haven't also noticed, the light was designed for the right hander, with the left hand used for dialing the brightness level. 

I find the lower light levels much more useful in everyday circumstances indoors than the max output level. It is reassuring though to know the *max power is available when and if you need it*... in the same light! 

Anyhow, enjoy!


----------



## Likebright (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard,
Stand corrected with new batteries Charlie's SN2 is a bit brighter.
But the PMW is easier to carry and the dimming or brightning feature is really useful. Plus I just pop the Pila in the charger before going somewhere with it and ----- well I could go on and on but ----
thanks, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif great light.
Mike


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam Question, 
I noticed the switch was a little hard to press and the switch cover was not seated completly. I took the switch cover off and noticed the switch assembly was not centered. I tried to loosen and re-center the switch, but it seems stuck. Was wondering if you epoxied the switch. I diddnt want to break anything. I wouldnt have a problem with it, but I really have to press my finger into the switch to lock the light on.
Thanks


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Likebright... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Nitefish.... Do not try to readjust the switch. It has indeed been epoxied down. The switch will be off center because I needed more room for the pot so it had to be aligned down a little. You will notice with all OA2Cs that their switching mechanism is a little harder to use than OADs. You need to press further into the switch to work it. Coupled with the re-alignment I needed to make, it makes it a little harder.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Got mine. Nice bright small. Cool.
Yaesumofo


----------



## jdriller (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Got mine! Dial-a-Beam capability is just too cool.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Woo hoo. More PMW's arrived. Where are the others?


----------



## rick258 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

No mail or package delivery in my area of New Orleans for last 3 days due to hurricane Ivan. I have several items I am expecting and imagine post office and UPS and FedEx will start catching up on Friday ( I hope ). Rick


----------



## scrappy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Man, I am on holiday, glad I had it sent to my office, I'll tell you what I think when I get it.
Rich


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Got mine...great light, perfect size for a night walk...thanks Howard!!!
Michael


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

It really comes into its own outdoors at night. It humiliated a SL TL-3 LED last night. It impressed everyone to see the throw just on low. Then there were oohs and ahhs when I cranked it up and pointed it at the ceiling of the porch. They could read the tiny print on their Driver's Licenses by the reflected light. The flood and throw were demonstrated on the stables about 100ft away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Still on the same two 123s I put in it when I got it, Pilas and charger are enroute.


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Got my Pila Charger and a 168S cell today. My PMW is feeding on it tonight. Works great and I can run it all I want on high. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Rick... yeah, the weather has been causing a lil' bit of havoc up your way... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Lucky you have all the lighting situation sorted out. Well... maybe not until you get the PMW /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Scrappy... Cool.

Glo... Enjoy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

BC... It is amazing that at the lowest setting, it is still quite a mini light. I always show it to people at that setting and then listen for the "ooh" "ahh" after I crank it a little. Glad you got your Pilas. Take note when you use in the PMW at full bore. The poor Pilas (168S) will drop out totally after ~40 minutes at max. When that happened to me the first time, I thought "oc oh". I measured the voltage and it was 2.7V /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Just be prepared for that.


----------



## marcspar (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam,

Will there be a second run in the near future?

Best regards,

Marc


----------



## rick258 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Howard -- PMW actually arrived last Tuesday at my work location but since I was in the process of getting out of town, I only found it today when I stopped by work for a couple of minutes. Looking forward to checking it out tonight. Rick


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

marcspar... a run#2 may be organised if I get some nice LuxV's. I've put you on the #2 run list

rick... cool.

Where are the others?


----------



## scrappy (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Wow, love it..... This thing just feels so good in the hand... I'm glad I jumped on one of these

Rich


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Good to hear Rich! Not too short and not too long. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I guess the others have received theirs OK too.


----------



## 2dim (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam, haven't forgotten your Mag 2C. Health problems lately. A few questions questions, probably already answered: will protected and/or unprotected rechargeables [4.2v] be OK and for what runtime? Any chance of using NiMH multi-AA sleeves instead?


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Updated 17/12/04...


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*2dim said:*
Hotbeam, haven't forgotten your Mag 2C. Health problems lately. A few questions questions, probably already answered: will protected and/or unprotected rechargeables [4.2v] be OK and for what runtime? Any chance of using NiMH multi-AA sleeves instead? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ooops, just released I didn't answer you 2dim. My bad. Unprotected li-ions are fine. Run-time will be the same to those of the Pilas. There is not enough room for the necessary number of AAs... so no sleeve will be provided /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## gregw (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hey... I'm missing on the brethren map in Hong Kong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I bought TIN's other PocketMateW a while back here.


----------



## cy (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

there is only 15 pocketmate W out there?


----------



## KevinL (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Yeah! Aren't there more coming? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

GregW.. Okydoky, you've been added /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Pic below.

Cy... yes, I believe so.

Kevin... well... there is, a'hem, something else coming... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif feeeeeer! If it takes 18650s or Pila 168As.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## shannow (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
GregW.. Okydoky, you've been added /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Pic below.

Cy... yes, I believe so.

Kevin... well... there is something else coming... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 


[/ QUOTE ]

You like taking my money dont you hotbeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, any hints?


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Does building your own PocketMateW allow one to be added to the brotherhood? Or would that just be a poor second cousin? It'll be running standard fatman on Pila 150A. So not quite the full PMW but close.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Wow I feel like I'm in such exclusive company. Love my pocketmate - Whatever else it is your building, I'm in....

Rich


----------



## gregw (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*

Kevin... well... there is, a'hem, something else coming... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 


[/ QUOTE ]

I hope it's another run of MR-X.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I think I'm on the list if there happens to be another run.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## tactical (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

HOTBEAM, 
I would like to be put on the second list for one of these bad boys.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hey guys, that was a naughty comment I made /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif... Please stay tuned... Hope it will eventuate.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Just make it take rechargeable lithium ions and we're onto it, that's all I ask....guilt free lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Leo, don't change that map just yet. "Houston, we have a problem".


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

I was an idiot to sell mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif 


Britt


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

MrMimizu... feel free to make your own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shannow... no hints yet. I don't like to put out something if it can't be delivered and things are relatively firm. In fact, I should take back my comments. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Everyone, there is nothing coming..... yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Scrappy... thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Greg... that's wishful thinking, but then wishes do come true.... sometimes.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Tactical... sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Kevin, you knew the PMW could have used Li-ions, right? In fact, you could have thrown anything at it and it would have worked.

TIN, problemo? 

Oh well Britt, I am sure it couldn't have be helped.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KevinL (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

That was the intent - to chamber it for 18650s since I have a supply of them. That's why I said, consider the same flexibility in your next project (if and when it comes) because that is a winning combination. Even a 'special edition' PMW that is a 3C Mag could have run on NiMH Cs for some ultra runtime - I wouldn't need this but some folks might. The 3C can even accomodate a parallel 18650 setup.


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Hotbeam,

Is there a run #2 coming or a new bigger stronger longer lasting mod on the way if so I would like to be placed on the waiting list please.

Doug


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*







Hey guys, I've come across a few more of those WX1U's and WX1T's so I will be making a very small run of a few of those. PM sent to those who wanted to get some last time. If there are any back-out's, feel free to post your interest here.

The run#2 Pocketmate-W's will be in pewter, very classy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Better get the build started...


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Hotdamn, Hotbeam! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

I'll take one! Can I get the extra rubber tube like I did the last time? Lessee, so I can run 168A, 168S and...oh yeah, 123As.

Let me know when to pay and how much, I forgot.

Thank you!

Britt


----------



## McShawn (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

I will take one, thanks for the PM and yes I want one, 
thanks
Shawn


----------



## XFlash (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable output.*

Put me down missed last one.
Thanks


----------



## J_Oei (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Still in for mine.
(as I recall, I was #1 on the 2nd run list) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Thinking about the pewter color, might have to see
if I can find something else...


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Heya *BC*, thanks for your interest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I am going down the run #2 list at the moment and if there is a spare, you can have one. I am giving people a few days to get their PM and respond so it may take a week or two before I know. Will keep you updated on this thread. PS. You shouldn't have sold yours last time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

*McShawn*, thanks. PP received. #1/5.

*XFlash*, got you down on the #3 list. Will update you as per note to BC. (above)

*J_Oei*, you are right! You were the first on the run #2 list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Regarding colour, I am using the cut down Pewter OA2C's (thanks ModaMag) I have here. So unless your new colour is.... p e w t e r, you'll have to wait for run #3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif. Please confirm ASAP.


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing... PocketMate-W. 5W variable outpu*

Please refer to the new thread HERE to continue discussions.


----------

